# NJIT finally joined a D-1 conference



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

NJIT finally joined a conference after getting rejections from geographically and profile fitting conferences. It is now a all-sports member of the newly formed *Great West Conference*.

Other members include:

1) Houston Baptist University 
2) University of North Dakota 
3) University of South Dakota 
4) University of Texas-Pan American 
5) Utah Valley University

The conference sent an invitation to the U and they accepted. Traveling expenses would be up but the sports director and the President voted in favor of the move at least for the short term.

It is not exactly the best choice but it is better than being homeless....at least now they would have a base to start off and redeem themselves of the horrible 0-29 NCAA record.

The _Most Improved Team award_ would be available to grabbing.....


----------

